# join iatse local 52



## jaxed (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm looking for some advice here- I have owned a full service scene shop in another city for the last 17 years and am considering a career change in the next year or two. I have overseen the scenic production of several hundred projects/shows while operating the shop- theater,opera,trade shows, corporate events, etc. I am very interested in working in film in NYC and would prefer to join the IA local. My main question boils down to this: should I try to join the local in my current city and then move to NYC in a couple of years, or move sooner and try to join after the move ? Many thanks for any input.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 11, 2011)

> I'm looking for some advice here- I have owned a full service scene shop in another city for the last 17 years and am considering a career change in the next year or two. I have overseen the scenic production of several hundred projects/shows while operating the shop- theater,opera,trade shows, corporate events, etc. I am very interested in working in film in NYC and would prefer to join the IA local. My main question boils down to this: should I try to join the local in my current city and then move to NYC in a couple of years, or move sooner and try to join after the move ? Many thanks for any input.



May I ask why you want to start over? I'm just having trouble comprehending a move like this! If its what you truly want to do, then all the more power to you, but I'm really having trouble with the motivation for not running your own shop anymore and starting over at the bottom rung in a new industry and location.


-Sent from my HP Touchpad


----------



## bishopthomas (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm opposite Dave: I completely understand why you would get tired of the headache of running your own business and just want to collect a paycheck. I say go for the local where you're established. You'll find it easier to get into somewhere you live rather than somewhere you just moved.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 11, 2011)

I'd be giving the local a call to determine requirements for membership.

Possibly Tim Reid can add, but I believe they generally do not take transfers from other locals. As well there's a test to take and you then have to get sponsored and voted on in a general membership vote (possibly a vote at the monthly meeting, cannot recall).

Then of course you need contacts as well as knowledge and trust me that the movie business is vastly different then theater, trade/corporate and touring. However given your shop background you might do quite well in the carpentry and construction area.

In any event, you'd need to move, then get your name on the over-hire list, then find work, then make contacts whom will then (presumably) help you gain membership. Not for the faint of heart.

But best of luck with it.


----------



## Footer (Oct 11, 2011)

Are you sold on nyc? There are a few shops up the Hudson that do regular work down there. Adirondack Studios up by me is really kicking right now when some of the NYC shops are not doing much. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## rochem (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, unlike Actor's Equity, being a union member in one city does not automatically get you bumped to the top in another city. So if your only motivation for joining your town's local is to make joining another local easier, you're just wasting your time. However, I will say that this summer living in New York, I was able to get a number of union calls because I was an IA member in another local. However, this work wasn't nearly regular enough for me to pay the bills, and I had already proven myself to the people hiring me before they found out I was union, not the other way around. Hope that helps somewhat.


----------

